# Low Fodmap Diet - which cheeses can you eat?/



## mcshadaw

Hi allI'm in the UK and really confused about what cheeses you can eat. My understanding is that you can eat hard cheeses,Brie and Camembert, but NOTricotta. Only I have seen a fodmap recipe including ricotta, so I've very confused!Can anyone clarify if Ricotta cheese is suitable please.Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M.

Usually wet fresh cheeses like ricotta will still have some lactose where aged cheeses do not, but it may be that in some people's calculations they think the amount per serving in some recipes may be low enough you don't have to worry about it in that particular instance.Also I'm not sure how many people who are writing recipes understand all the foods they put into a recipe, so I would look at how well the rest of that person's things fit with the diet.I have seen diet books that do have "forbidden" foods in some recipes because amounts are small (so just a bit for flavor rather than a substantial amount) but it does depend on which kind of diet you are doing and how sensitive you are as some people are very sensitive to any increase in gas level so may need to be more careful than others. Not sure if that clears anything up, but I would take all recipes labeled as low fodmap with a grain of salt as it is a pretty new thing and I'm not sure all people get it. (may use the label for trendy reasons) AND remember some people may be OK with some ingredients that are "no-nos" especially in small amounts per serving in a recipe, so may include them not realizing they will be a big problem for other people.


----------



## gummivenus

Honestly, I wonder how many of the people writing these low FODMAP recipes actually understand what they're doing... It realy depends on if lactose is a problem for you (lactose is the D in FODMAP as it's a Disaccharide). If it is, then you're right, ricotta is a naughty food as it has moderate levels of lactose.Better cheeses are hard or ripened cheese like, as you say, brie.


----------



## c1aire

theres a really easy way to work it out! just look at the nutritional information on the packet. cheese typically doesnt have any added sugar so you can see how much lactose is in it simply by looking at how much sugar is listed. hard cheeses typically have less and soft cheeses typically have more but that rule doesnt work 100% of the time. i have found hard cheeses that have lots of sugar and softer goats cheeses that have none so you just need to check each time.the only thing to watch out for is if there is added sugar e.g. some cheeses have dried fruit added etc but you can check the ingredients list to find out. i have recently started trying cheeses that list 0g sugar per 100g and have had good results. i know i can't tolerate having a glass of milk so its just a case of gradually trying more to see where my limit is.


----------



## Justhealthier

Where does Swiss cheese fall? I am on a sodium restricted diet and now on this low sugar no fiber, wheat diet. I do tolerate Swiss cheese because it is low in sodium. I always get it from the deli and they slice it for me.

What other "hard cheese" is there that is low sodium?


----------



## Shaylu

Brie is fine on FODMAP as it is low in lactose.

There are many websites offering 'fodmap friendly' recipes, but some of these do not understand the science behind FODMAPS so stick to sites like the Monash university one which is where FODMAPS originated and food continue to be tested.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Swiss should be OK because it is an aged cheese and the bacteria that make the holes are eating up the lactose to make the gas that makes the holes.


----------



## LivingHappyWithIBS

Here are cheeses that are FODMAP friendly: Brie, Camembert, Cheddar, Feta, Mozzarella, Parmesan, Swiss, Other Hard Ripe Cheeses.

However, I notice that eat a substantial amount of cheese on the safe list, I will still have issues. So, its not only about type, but quantity, as well.


----------



## quarky

Tesco sell a lactose free cheese (called "lactofree") that I find I can eat without any triggers. It's very much like swiss cheese, so perhaps ordinary swiss would be ok too. It depends on how much lactose you can tolerate whether you need something completely lactose-free or whether low-lactose is ok.


----------



## zane21

I have been FODMAP for 8 days....and I have lactose issues....I was D free for five days when I had three very thin sliced pieces of cheese....1hr later..I was in the potty. I had 4 more trips after that. SWISS was bad for me. I am not sure I want to try cheese again. Maybe just one slice..or a half a slice...but I better be sure to be home.  I am 100% positive it was the cheese..it was the first new thing I tried from the friendly foods list.


----------

